# So apparently there is a terror alert for Americans traveling in Europe.



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone from America tell me what they are trying to scare and control you with on the news etc now? This all seems like complete bullshit to me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't heard of anything. I use to want to travel Europe until I watched the movie "Hostel".


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah "Hostel" is a good horror film. I was a bit upset after watching it. The thing that makes it so scary is that something like that could exist and probably does. The director said his inspiration for making the film was a website he stumbled upon that offered you the "opportunity" to kill someone for a price, the website was shut down shortly after. Could be PR, could be true. Given his history as a legit independent filmmaker I tend to believe him. Shame about the horrible sequel.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh and about the terror alert, apparently Sweden is on it's highest level of threat-measurement ever right now. But our prime minister wont comment on why, nor will SÄPO, the security police. It seems to be trending all over europe, and the intel comes from USA and UK. And just after reading about all this I read about NATO forces bombing 17 people. Seems to me it is just business as usual, scare the public so they accept giving up their freedoms and accept/support military actions. When will this shit end?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39495832/ns/world_news-europe/


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I haven't heard of anything. I use to want to travel Europe until I watched the movie "Hostel".


lol really?! I heard about it in the news. It's funny the alert only says like "be careful". What people should do with a warning like this?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah Hostel is a fucked up movie. I'm sure places like that do exist, that's what's even more fucked up. Horror movies usually don't bother me but that was the one movie I could not stand to watch. I rented Hostel 1 and Hostel 2 and after barely making it through #1 there was no way I was going to watch #2. Scares me because I've been in Eastern Europe and seen fucked up shit. People taking pleasure in torturing other human beings is beyond my realm of comprehension. It absolutely blows my mind. It's like... what the hell has possessed them or what have they been through to desire to do that? God only knows.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think its bullshit too, I think im going to give up reading the papers it just distorts your reality even further. Im starting to agree with that saying "there is nothing to fear except fear itself", there is no point worrying about what might happen to you.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

As soon as I heard about that I thought "Oh, ok, just "be careful" guys". wtf. It IS bullshit how they'll send the threat out without explanation. I heard on NPR that they captured several people directly linked to the threat warnings though, so *shrug*. Either way, it's fucking retarded when you've got nothing to specifically look out for. So live your life. Fuck it. Media is all fear-mongering anyway.

If I notice it with American media and I'm a fucking American, I can't imagine how frustrating it is for people in other countries to watch us all run around like chickens with our heads cut off, satiating our inane fear only with shopping sprees at Walmart.


----------

